# decisions decisions



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok so i have two pups to pick from, from my breeder they are both of truly good high standad for showing and both sooooooo cute my b/friend is buying me one for my birthday and i have to pick but even my mum agrees its an immpossible decision they are both so sweet im trying to think if its possible for me to save save save and go for both as i have all the time in the world for them and am at ome pretty mch 24/7 ahhhhhhh so hard


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Lets hope you do well on ebay then. I know I couldn't pick either.
How many dogs have you now?
I would love another but my oldest dog is 11 now and I think it is best to wait.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i have 5 and my parents said we had room for one more and i showed them the pics and they was like oh! he sent me pic of one which is show quality and will be big enough to have some jakester babys from eventually and the other i mean she is teeny tiny and really show quality i have never seen a long coat so small lol and it is so hard to pick but i am not sure iv got some serious thinking to do


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

If I ever had a puppy (as I bought both of mine 6 months & 22 months) I would like to show it.It must be exciting.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah it really is good my b/friend comes with me and even he secretly enjoys it lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

My friends and family haven't any dogs and think I am mad having 3, but they are just so cute. I would like a long coat next.
If and when.....I get one I will be asking for lots of advice. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know everyone thinks im a mad dog lady lol but all of mine are small and i know people who own say 5 afghans etc and i think how can they cope they are huge im more of a lil dog lady lol my next one is going to be long coat or maybe two lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats what my step dad calls me, the mad dog lady. He said I will be one of those old lady's who carry there dogs in there shopping bag!!!!!
I just replied, no I am the young lady who carries them around in a shopping bag! lol :lol: 
I dont care I can not resist them and if I see another while shopping I have to go over to them and chat.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol sounds very similar to me lol i think once you own a chi there is no going back !!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

That is so true.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Go for it Vik- Keep up the ebay! I say get both- I have good feelings for you to get both!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you know what was really strange as soon as i got the e mail i was soooo gutted really didnt think i could save im a non stop shopper lol but then i checked my bank and my over draft has gone down and im keeping up the e bay so it is possible i think im waiting for him to mail back if not i mite call him and organise a visit


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Go for it vik- 2 girls to come I think!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I would say get both but thats just me  , the thing i would be thinking about is if you stud out Jacob would you also want one of his pups? :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> I would say get both but thats just me  , the thing i would be thinking about is if you stud out Jacob would you also want one of his pups? :?


good piont


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im torn weather to stud jacob i love the thought of him having lots of babies but id find it hard not looking after them my self lol does that sound real silly


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Of course it doesnt sound silly, they would be your grandchildren  I would want to keep them all too!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

If I were you I wouldn't use Jake as a stud for my own girls, or if I did I would only keep one of the females. If he does well showing you can stud him out to other people who will be interested in adding his bloodline but you are going to end up with dogs that are too inbred if you don't think this through carefully.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yes well im buying a female from totally different lines so there def wont be no in breeding and if i ever kept a pup i would not be silly enough to put jacob with her.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Id actualy suggest getting one, Im finding it hard at the moment to give the new puppy loads of attention, aswell as giving keeks loads so she doesnt feel left out. Also i think it may be more interesting for you showing dogs from different lines. And persobaly id prefer to have one puppy, then be able to go through it all again.
oh and one more point, to do with showing and breeding, is if you have two of the same age, theyll probably finish there "careers" at the same time. And you may also have trouble training the both at the same time. Dont mean to be the boring party pooper! but i thought id give another perspective.
but if u full in love with both, you wont really have a choice!.
Im realy bad at decisions actualy
mia
x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know exactly what you mean mia i have been racking my brains all week but if i have the will power i am going to get one little girl unless the other gets on my lap and screams for me lol


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

If your plan is for showing and breeding I dont recomend a tiny female. if anything a tiny male is best. JMO. good luck!


----------



## MossyCreek (Nov 5, 2005)

How exciting! Do you have pictures of these two we could see?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

vicki i'm so jealous  

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

MossyCreek said:


> How exciting! Do you have pictures of these two we could see?


look under photo posts for Honey and Pandora


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah but pandora is not gonna have pups she is way to teeny weeny lol i am eventually going to breed my jacob with my honey once they are old enough
and im not sure about ruby


----------



## tyr's scion (Dec 13, 2005)

just my own 2 cents on breeding i never ever breed any chi bitch that is under 4 pounds, i know others that will so mine is not the guide line for everone just putting in my 2 cents and i say get them both if you will have help with the show training or if you are willing to work that much harder at it it will be worth it....

thanks


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, Vicki, a new puppy. You're a very lucky lady and very busy too!
congrats on the new puppy :lol:


----------

